# Broken



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Last Thursday at work, during a tornado watch I had the residents of the AL I work at in the basement and I tripped and broke my right wrist and my left radial head. Asking for prayers for pain relief and healing. I miss my knitting. Guess I will be reading a lot.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

prayers for the easing of your pain and your rapid recovery are on their way


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your ordeal, lyd. ????


----------



## knittting fool (Mar 4, 2017)

Prayers coming your way for healing and patience.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

God bless you. May you enjoy a complete recovery and be happily knitting once again


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

????


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Oh no what a bummer, I am so sorry and of course I will pop you on my prayer list..hugs and blessings XX Jeannine


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh, no!!! Hope your healing goes quickly. Might be a good time to explore audiobooks.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

You have my sympathy. We were hit by someone running a red light and that tore part of a tendon in my left wrist. I had to quit everything...work, yarn and cooking, etc in order for it to heal. I nearly went stir crazy. 9 weeks of crazy. Good luck in your situation. Ice and heat are your friends. I was instructed to ice 10x a day and it helped more than anything else to help healing, reduce inflammation and pain. Make sure you are not using your broken bones.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry you tripped…. Prayers for you to heal quickly and properly…. 
Did you have to have surgery? Or just casts


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

sorry for your pains, when I broke my arm my dr. said to take extra calcium, and that it would help the 3 breaks in my back and my thumb too. She was amazed at the fast healing of my arm.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Prayers for a speedy recovery ❤‍????


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

I hope the pain goes away soon and you are clicking your needles once again.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, sad news! And you can't knit while you recuperate, either! Darn it! Prayers for speedy recovery, dear one.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

What a pest that had to happen. You will be a bit sore hoping it all comes right soon


lyd said:


> Last Thursday at work, during a tornado watch I had the residents of the AL I work at in the basement and I tripped and broke my right wrist and my left radial head. Asking for prayers for pain relief and healing. I miss my knitting. Guess I will be reading a lot.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

That’s horrible, both sides too, praying you have a speedy recovery and are pain free. These things happen so easily.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

I feel for you, I still remember how horribly painful my own broken wrist was. Wishing you well. x


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Love ❤ and hugs ???? for a speedy recovery ❤‍????


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of your mishap. May you heal quickly & pain be tolerable. Prayers being sent.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh my gracious!!! Hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Ouch!! I do hope it heals well and FAST.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Positive thoughts coming your way for speedy healing.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope you recover quickly and can get back to knitting!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

????????Prayers


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

????????????????????????????


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

I am so sorry! Wishing you a comfortable and complete recovery...and a good supply of wonderful reads!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is not a good news story so I wish you a complete and quick recovery.


----------



## Kbit1 (Jan 31, 2017)

I’m so sorry to hear this! Try to focus on what you can do and not what you can’t do. You can: plan future knitting, sort your stash, straighten where your yarn is stashed, read books on knitting, watch videos on knitting, support others when they have trouble with their knitting, listen to podcasts or watch podcasts (fruity knitting is a good one!)
Hang in there and slowly you will heal and the pain will lessen on you will be back it it with fresh eyes.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Prayers are being sent ????!
Hope the pain subsides quickly 
and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my!! I know you are in pain, hopefully they gave you enough meds to help with that. Prayers and blessings for you!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Ow! I broke my right radial head back in May, so I feel your pain. Then I broke a rib in July and the same one last month.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh I am so sorry! Any fall is horrible because inevitably something sprains or breaks. Sending you prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope that your broken bones knit back properly and that you are not in too much pain. This is a time now to take things a bit easier and read and listen to music or sort your patterns and look at your wool and decide what to make when you are able to knit again.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry triple post.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Triple post.


----------



## lenore69 (Jun 10, 2016)

Omgosh! I’m so sorry! My worst nightmare! God please help us to accept things we cannot change!!! A special grace will come along to help you deal with it!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Praying for a speedy recovery so that you can get back to knitting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Hugs and prayers coming your way-- hope you heal fast and don't have much pain. No fun not being able to knit.


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh no! Praying for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That’s terrible! I hope you will heal quickly. Too bad you won’t be able to knit for a while.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm sorry you were hurt and I am sending you prayers for an easy and speedy recovery. Also, ask the MD if you'll be needing physical therapy after the casts come off.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I’m so sorry and will pray for a perfect recovery. I cannot imagine the pain you must be suffering.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Prayers going out for comfort and rapid and complete recovery!


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Prayers going out for comfort and rapid and complete recovery!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## janmen (Mar 29, 2016)

OUCH....so sorry this has happened. Maybe you can use your non knitting time to collect patterns or organize what you have in a binder, go through stash etc. Doing anything related to your knitting may help you feel connected to it during this time and then when you're all healed you'll be good to go.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! I understand the pain! I have 3 broken bones in my back when I fell off of a kitchen bar stool at a friend's kitchen bar stool and another time one of my students threw me against the wall and broke my wrist! My husband has never had a broken bone and doesn't know how that hurts! Now I spend a lot of time when I am knitting on a hot pad!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

sending healing thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh ouch! Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery. Now is the time to sort your stash and find patterns for the days when you can start knitting again.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Bummer! For sure….just take it easy and take the time to do less! As a choice….we all hope you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just said a prayer for quick healing.


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

Praying


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

You poor soul! Many prayers for relief. I guess this is the time for binge watching your favorite shows or reading your favorite stories. I really like the Chet and Bernie stories by Spencer Quinn. It's the stories of the Little Detective Agency, Bernie Little and Chet, a100 pounder dog, told by the dog's point of view. The first one is named Dog On It!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

My husband has never had a broken bone and says that does not hurt! When I was teaching I had a broken wrist when one of my students tripped me and I fell. I immediately went into shock and told my students to stay in their desks. I walked up to the office and asked the secretary to find me a car to take me to a hospital. Needless to say that particular student did not become one of my favorites! My vice principal said he would take me to the hospital. He also sent the someone into our room to see how the children were doing. He later told me they were in their chairs in shock and sitting quietly! I also broke 3 vertebras in my back when I was visiting a friend's cabin and I hopped up onto their kitchen bar stool which I did not know revolved and threw me off! OUCH! Now my hot pad is always upon the back of when I am sitting in my chair! Please let us know about your recovery! BROKEN BONES ARE NOT FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ouch! Broken bones really really hurt! I have had a broken wrist thanks to one of students that threw me against a wall! He laughed--needless to say he did not become my favorite student and also have 3 broken bones in my back after I fell off of a kitchen bar still at a friend's cabin. Now, a knit, read books, watch TV and do easy cross word puzzles all on a electric heating pad!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Ouch! Get well soon!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I can understand the pain of broken bones! I have 3 bones in my back from falling off of a kitchen barstool at a friend's home! My heat pad sure helps when I am knitting, reading or watching TV! I even pack it when we travel. I also had my wrist broken when one of my not so nice students threw me into the wall and broke my wrist. I immediately went into shock and just walked out of the room. I went into the office to tell them I needed to go to a hospital. The secretary asked me who was with my students and I told her I didn't know. The vice principle took me to urgent care where I had a cast. Needless to say, that boy did not become one of my most favorite students! My husband said that he didn't think broken bones hurt but when I asked if I should break his wrist he immediately dropped the subject!


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

Juleen said:


> I can understand the pain of broken bones! I have 3 bones in my back from falling off of a kitchen barstool at a friend's home! My heat pad sure helps when I am knitting, reading or watching TV! I even pack it when we travel. I also had my wrist broken when one of my not so nice students threw me into the wall and broke my wrist. I immediately went into shock and just walked out of the room. I went into the office to tell them I needed to go to a hospital. The secretary asked me who was with my students and I told her I didn't know. The vice principle took me to urgent care where I had a cast. Needless to say, that boy did not become one of my most favorite students! My husband said that he didn't think broken bones hurt but when I asked if I should break his wrist he
> mmediately dropped the subject!


So sorry for your awful experience. I now have osteoporosis and don't want that experience.  I had stopped eating a lot of dairy, was taking calcium tablets but didn't realize that two tablets had 38% total rda for calcium. Have to watch the nutritional requirements, said 500 mg on the front. I now take a medicine for that now, another bone scan next year. But for both you and the op, please make sure you move frequently, don't want a DVT.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Having had a broken wrist thanks to a student who threw me against the wall and also 3 broken back bones due to falling off of a friend's kitchen bar stool I can really know how it HURTS! Now, my heat pad is my friend to my back each day. Just remember bones heal and the pain goes away and knitting is a way to make the time go by quickly!


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

I prefer a hot water bottle to a heating pad. I have the water bottle against my neck lying down, I think it makes better contact. Same for putting it on my lower back lying down or sitting on the couch, is totally portable, won't ever catch on fire, never have to worry about turning it off. Just my preference.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! I am sending you hope for a quick recovery!


----------



## Jeudi (Nov 5, 2011)

I wish you a quick recovery!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I have had 3 bones broken in my back after falling off a kitchen bar stool at a friend's home and a broken wrist when a student in my classroom tripped me on purpose and I fell and broke my right wrist! That was quite a few years ago but the my heat pad helps the pain a lot! Sending you warm wishes!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! Sending you a fast recovery!


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

We rented something called an Aircast that circulates ice cold water through a cuff. You can get specific cuffs for different body parts. Used it for various surgeries in the house — knee, shoulder, back. Amazing thing and helps so much!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! Sending hopes from Arizona that you have a rapid recovery! I had a broken wrist and then 3 broken bones in my back luckily not during the same year!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! Sending you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! Hang in there! Before you know it you will be able to knit! Please keep us up to date on your knitting!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a broken wrist thanks to a student in our classroom who threw me against the wall trying to stop a fist fight! And three bones in my back when I was at a friend's mountain cabin I hopped up on the kitchen bar stool not knowing it would go around! I was thrown off--ARGH! I can understand how much broken bones can hurt! The broken wrist healed nicely but the broken bones in my back still have some pain. Thus, when I knit, work easy cross-word puzzles, read a book or watch TV I am much more comfortable! I'm sending you good wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------

